# elk ivory ideas?



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

just curious if anyone has made something like these before or had them made?? I have some deer antlers and some ivory from two elk laying around and it looks like a cool gift idea for my dad.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

They are actually worth a bit of money... I just watched these end the other day on Ebay just to see what a pair is worth:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121779756753?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I've thought about doing something with all the teeth we are piling up... or maybe just selling them. I dunno, I'm not a jewelry type person and my wife thinks tooth jewelry isnt as cool as diamonds.

Knife handles though are kindof interesting. You could also explore cutting a tooth in half and using it as an inlay on a rifle stock. Google "elk ivory jewelry" and click on images, and you can see a ton of ivory ideas.

-DallanC


----------

